# Red Spot Cardinals



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Are there folks who are still interested in this fish? I spoke with the marine livestock manager at BA Miss. and asked them to bring in a few dozen next time they are available. I know it's toward the tail end of the season, so keep your fingers crossed. She will contact me when they become available and I will post info here.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Would love some !
You've inspired me and others to keep this great fish !
Keep us posted please !


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

you know me... let me know when they get there, i'm definitely up for a bunch.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Awesome. will do. Just letting you all know. Is JT still in? coz if he wants 3 dozen I'll have to let her know to bring in 6 dozen.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Bullet said:


> Would love some !
> You've inspired me and others to keep this great fish !
> Keep us posted please !


Yeah man, my 3 are doing so great, I want a few more. they really REALLY swim together all over the place. I've never seen fish so well in a tank like this except rummy nose in fresh water. And even rummy nose don't school that well after they get used to a tank in a while. It'll be so awesome when there's a bigger school of them in my 60.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

I'd like a dozen...


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

How much approximately for a dozen?


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

they are $10 each at BA.


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi, count me in for 10-12


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Bayinaung said:


> they are $10 each at BA.


Which big als?


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

mmatt said:


> Which big als?


Mississauga

I'm down for some too Matt, so I can deliver to you if the order comes in


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

seen these at the whitby big als about 3 weeks ago but they were more the 10 bucks, think like 25 or even 30 a piece, they were a decent size though


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

blunthead said:


> seen these at the whitby big als about 3 weeks ago but they were more the 10 bucks, think like 25 or even 30 a piece, they were a decent size though


oh really?? i must have missed them.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

I actually saw a few of these little fish at a LFS in Cambridge yesterday 
I've never heard of the place but it's called: Living Aquariums 
Great selection of fish but prices are way high - I guess no competition out there 
The red spots that they had looked healthy but we're $25 each !! 

For a big buy we need to keep our target price of $10 - $11 each otherwise it's not worth it for me


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

shhhh don't give any ideas to our LFS. that's the price liveaquaria was selling them at last. our LFS does have a high turn over. they do get them in dirt cheap from their source, albeit the losses during shipping are still high with this tiny fish. Other LFS may just be pricing in for long shelf life.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

I've always seen them on live aquaria - $60 for 5 on divers den.
I know some of the LFS don't bother getting them in because they ship poorly, and there are often a lot of fatalities. I've paid between $7 and $9 for these, never paid more, ever, anywhere.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

I've asked the store manager at Big Als Vaughan to bring some in. 
He will let me know when he gets them in


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

teemee said:


> I've always seen them on live aquaria - $60 for 5 on divers den.


Can't wait to live in the States


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> Can't wait to live in the States


well, i hope it's not imminent!
you'll pay more for livestock, less for dry goods, and the world will be your oyster.
but you'll be missed...


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

ameekplec. said:


> Can't wait to live in the States


Really? 



teemee said:


> well, i hope it's not imminent!
> you'll pay more for livestock, less for dry goods, and the world will be your oyster.
> but you'll be missed...


- What she said.

Hmm.....No import restrictions/paperwork from Sea of Cortez, Baja California, Puerto Rico, Hawaii.....and access to some world renowned breeders and coral cultivators (not to mention the odd "Coral Whiperer") This could be fun.....


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

just an update on the red spot cardinals. BA Miss isn't seeing it from any of their suppliers in recent weeks despite asking for it. There's a special request sent to a supplier who will deliver at the beginning of April. The high shipment season is coming to an end so let's keep our fingers crossed that it's going to be in the early April shipment. Otherwise we shall have to wait till fall. Will keep you posted.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Bayinaung said:


> just an update on the red spot cardinals. BA Miss isn't seeing it from any of their suppliers in recent weeks despite asking for it. There's a special request sent to a supplier who will deliver at the beginning of April. The high shipment season is coming to an end so let's keep our fingers crossed that it's going to be in the early April shipment. Otherwise we shall have to wait till fall. Will keep you posted.


Thanks for the update Aung and thanks for your efforts !


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

BA Miss has brought in quite a few of these cardinals. They have been acclimatizing in the tank for a week and are eating frozen food. They are a good size. There is perhaps a dozen left. hurry!


----------



## sweet ride (Nov 16, 2010)

unit price on this guys if you know?


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

sweet ride said:


> unit price on this guys if you know?


think it was $12 ea or 3 for $30


----------



## sweet ride (Nov 16, 2010)

teemee said:


> think it was $12 ea or 3 for $30


great thanks!


----------

